# UK people, North Downs



## Reign2Rider (Jan 28, 2010)

Does anyone ride the North Downs? Im near Farnham Hants, and think I can get on it near Farnham railway station.

Anyone ride this section? Are bikes allowed on this section? Where do you head to from Farnham?

Many thanks.


----------



## gavinda (Feb 25, 2012)

bikes are ok for most some of it but just be courteous and get on with it. ive done it a couple of times from there down to guildford and onto the canal to addlestone. 

i attempted the south downs way last year but broke my frame on the second day, but we'll be giving it another go this year.


----------



## GraemeTee (Jan 24, 2013)

If you're in Farnham, you're not too far from Tunnel Hill. Might be worth heading down there to check out some of the trails if you don't already.


----------



## Reign2Rider (Jan 28, 2010)

Forgot I made this thread....

Thanks for all advice. I'm not actually in Farnham, live in Camberley. I go to tunnel hill occasionally and I've got Swinley forest right next door which I also ride, just looking for a few alternatives.

Its for mellow summer rides really. I found some gpx routes for North downs from Farnham so can follow the route on my phone. Perfect.

Cheers.
Craig.


----------

